# Blood in diaper question



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

About 5 times now, in the last 2 months (so more than once, but not very often), I've found a spot of blood in the front of DS#2's diaper where his penis is. I asked about it at his 4 month wbc, but it had only happened once at that point, and the ped looked and figured it was nothing to worry about. But now that it's happened more times, I'm still wondering! He is not circ'd, and has never been retracted. His foreskin doesn't have any red areas or anything on it, so the blood is coming from either underneath or from his urine. But since it's only happening once every couple weeks, I don't know? It's just a small spot, but enough that I notice it.

Has anyone experienced this? We have another wbc this week, and I was going to bring it up again to the ped. I'm wondering if we should be testing his urine for an infection, just in case. He doesn't have a fever or anything though, and you would think if he'd had an infection for 2+ months, that he'd be a little sick, kwim?


----------



## Avi (Jun 6, 2006)

I just came on the forum to look up this very topic - my uncirced 8 month old just had a spot of blood on his diaper yesterday, and the tip of his penis seems a bit raw. My plan of action right now is to let him sit in a bath daily until it clears up, along with plenty of naked time over the next few days. my guess is that it's time to move up a size in diapers - he's really active now - and the cloth might be binding and chafing more than before. like you, i'm concerned about the possibility of infection. hopefully water and air will solve it. anyone else experienced this?


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

No advice, here...don't ever remember that happening with my DS...but...just wanted to give you a


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

a month or so ago my DS had a blood spot on his diaper too. I made an appointment and took him in the next day. The doctor said it wasnt a bit deal, especially the amount (a dime size). He said if it happened 2 or so more times THEN we would worry.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Aimee** 
a month or so ago my DS had a blood spot on his diaper too. I made an appointment and took him in the next day. The doctor said it wasnt a bit deal, especially the amount (a dime size). He said if it happened 2 or so more times THEN we would worry.

Great, so now I have to worry?









I will definitely bring it up on Thursday at his wbc. I've heard of soaking it until it goes away, but the thing is... I don't know if it's gone away if it only happens once every couple weeks! And his penis isn't red at all. There is no diaper rash or anything. It all looks fine. He sometimes gets diaper rash on his belly - kind of a raised, tiny bump type rash. It's usually not on the penis itself though. It's on the belly and sometimes down on the bottom of the testicles if it gets really bad. Not sure what that rash is (we use cloth, but I haven't changed anything and it goes away for a long time, then comes back for a couple days, then goes away). He did wake up with that rash on his belly this morning... Hmmm.... I'll have to start watching to see if there's any correlation between the blood and the rash, even though there is no visible rash on the penis itself.


----------



## ktmelody (Aug 14, 2006)

Is it bright red or pink?
There are crystals that can form in urine that are harmless that mix with the urine on the diaper and look like blood. Is he in cloth or sposies?
My DS had is when he was little and I freaked out and the doctor told me what it was. (i brought the diaper in with me) Here is an ad about them.
http://pediatrics.about.com/od/weekl...r_crystals.htm
maybe it is just something benign like this.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Interesting article! That might be it... He's in cloth. I've seen this show up on both 100% cotton (prefolds) and on microfleece so far. It's kind of orangey colored. At first I thought maybe poop, but he hadn't pooped, and the spot was only where his penis was.

Also, this morning he didn't have a wet diaper from the time he woke up to the time he went down for his nap (his nighttime diaper was soaked, of course, and it had been changed at 3:30am when he woke up to nurse... I accidentally put him down at 4:30pm yesterday thinking "nap", and it ended up being a nighttime of sleep in just an infant prefold! Thankfully, it held!). He did wet during his nap, and that's when he had that spot.

Thanks so much! I'm really thinking that might be it. I'll still discuss it with my ped this week, but this makes me feel SOOOOOO much better! I suppose I could bring the diaper in for the ped to see, although it might be pretty rank by then!


----------



## ktmelody (Aug 14, 2006)

Glad you feel better!
I remember being totally freaked by it. Just keep an eye on it though, and talk to the ped.
Good luck!


----------



## Julian's Momma (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah, happened to my DS too. Urate crystals have an orange color that look more like blood red when dry. This can be scary, I know!

My understanding is that it could be a sign of dehydration, so keep fluids up and mention to your ped when you see him/her.

Best wishes!


----------



## JJorysmom (Apr 16, 2007)

We too had the pinkish orange stuff in diaper, thought it was blood, called ped, turned out to be the urate crystals. Very freaky, but I'm sure your DS is fine.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Thank you all so much! I'm pretty sure this is urate crystals. The description sounds *exactly* like it, and since it's only happening once every couple weeks, that would make sense. Any other issue seems like it would cause it to happen alot more often. Phew!

Aaron doesn't nurse very often, so I may just need to convince him to nurse an extra time or two per day. He only nurses when he wakes up and when he's going to sleep, so 6 times a day usually. Occasionally he might do more than that, but not very often. He's totally opposite his brother who nursed all the time and would have been happy to stay latched on all day if I'd let him.









We have started solids, but not in any kind of amount that should affect hydration (every 2-3 days, he gets something, and some of that was things like cantaloupe where he really only got the juice anyway). He had a messed up schedule Thursday and Friday because we went to an aquarium on Thursday, so maybe that made him not get as much mama milk. I'll work on making sure he gets it, even if he isn't outright asking for it! If he really doesn't want it, he'll suck a few times and pop off, and I'll know he doesn't need it.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Update: Had our 6 month wbc today, and I brought Sunday's diaper in for her to see, and I asked if that was urate crystals. She took one look and said "Yep, that's urate crystals". Phew!







Since it was kind of orangey, that's a sign that it's urate crystals and not blood.

And she said that it's normal for babies and nothing to worry about.

Aaron is having a growth spurt right now, so nursing probably twice as much as normal, and we haven't had the urate crystals since Sunday.


----------

